# Looking for good german shorthair breeder



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Hey guys im asking for some info with a heavy heart i recently had to put my best friend and hunting buddy he lived to hunt and really loved watching football on sundays with me my german shorthair got bladder cancer he was only five it killed me takeing him to the vet for the final time i guess the only consolation will be to get another pup and start training again guys im looking for a good breeder i dont care how much the pup costs i just want good bloodlines if anyone could help me out with some names id really appreciate it 
Thanks guys 
Gino


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

There is a 3 1/2 year old for sale on one of the Facebook pages if that helps. Might be able to get info from seller about breeders...." upland bird dog and stuff buy sell trade" is the group.

Pups listed on there as well


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Check the American Kennel Club website. That is where I found my last shorthair.

http://marketplace.akc.org/puppies/...?breed=118&gender=&location=&_t=1482966458031


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Refined to OH

http://marketplace.akc.org/puppies/...ed=118&gender=&location=Ohio&_t=1482966574022


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

FB page Great Lakes Bird Dogs and Upland Hunting has a posting for a well bred 1 yr old, family Mived into town and just not hunting him. Bird Dogs and Fly Fishing Classifieds has a dozen different litters posted at any given time.


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 27, 2013)

Also check the Bird Dog Fanatics facebook page. A solid group for many resources related to upland hunting and bird dogs


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Stillwater Shorthairs....Check with your local NAVHDA Chapter as well. They have the contact information for good hunting dogs....Good Luck!

Tate Stratton is the breeder. He has a FB page. Check him out.


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

Check gundogsonline.com. I know of a couple dogs picked up off here that worked well. Expands area of search and lets you research breeders. If you switch to Setters, let me know, have a breeder in SW Ohio that is good bloodlines.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

My neighbor has a friend whose GSP just had pups. Their not registered and I believe their asking $300 each. Near Pittsburgh airport. If your interested let me know and I'll get you their number.


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm picking up a pup in April from hi point kennel in alliance. Give them a call to see if any are still available


----------

